# Rabbit Addiction Anonymous - Sign up here!



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Member No 1 - E**y - current addiction = level 2


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

member no 2 f***s current addiction = level 599


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Member 3 B***y addiction level 10++++


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Member 4 U***r Current addiction - What addiction I dont have one - "U***r the first step to the cure is to admit you have a problem now come on"

Ok fine maybe I do have an addiction!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Member no 4 - c****y - current addiction level off the scale, no hope of recovery, diagnosed by specialist surgical registrar.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Fellow members of the RAA repeat after me .........

"I so solemnly swear, 

not to look at the rabbit rescue websites, 

not to casually brows the pet section of the freeadds, 

not to buy my supplies in the dreaded pet shops that stock rabbits and in case of emergency rabbit supply purchases to avoid all eye contact with said stocked rabbits,

and finally to support fellow RAA members during periods of weakness and not to lead them into temptation"


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Fellow members of the RAA repeat after me .........
> 
> "I so solemnly swear,
> 
> ...


I quit!:yikes:


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Member no. 6 - P***a level one at the moment but feel will soon be 2 or 3.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Member no 7 T****2... level 1 currently..

Addiction issues- looking for rescue rabbits, day dreaming about rabbits, hanging around the rabbits in a certain pet shop, leaving said pet shop in tears when told 'no your not having one now'....

Also purchasing large amounts of rabbit treats and toys...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

my possible level 3 of 4 addiction has dissipated quicker than I even imagined it would, I have to take George to the vets tomorrow and the thought of the cost and the pain of loosing him has really put me off any more rabbits.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Member number 8 A*******k resists going on rescue websites but unable to resist spending small fortunes on toys and treats and advent calendars for rabbits


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Fellow members of the RAA repeat after me .........
> 
> "I so solemnly swear,
> 
> ...


I feel you missed a bit from this, you must also refrain from looking at my baby rabbit threads 

ohhh im trying my hardest not to show you the 1 i have left.............. sorry couldnt do it lol


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwww! What a little cutie pie!! I want I want!!

That's a very nasty thing to do though on this thread when we're all trying to better ourselves


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Awwww! What a little cutie pie!! I want I want!!
> 
> That's a very nasty thing to do though on this thread when we're all trying to better ourselves


LOL see it as a test


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

FRAGS OMG he/she is just just just adorable I wanttttttttttt!!!!! I must have!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> FRAGS OMG he/she is just just just adorable I wanttttttttttt!!!!! I must have!!!


Umber you must resist!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> Umber you must resist!!!


Lol but I quit RAA remember read my preveious reply to Emzys oath!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmm if I don't join does that mean I'm free to have as many rabbits as I want and not feel guilty? I think I'll stay addicted. Afterall I can't look at their faces and not instantly want then.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Member No 9 H*********y Level 6 for having 6 bunnys, spending a small fortune every time I go into the pet shop, and longingly looking at bunnys that I could have 

That was a dirty trick Frags!!!  I want, I want!

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

member number 2 - f**gs - I am coming to get you! once you have been restrained - member number 1 no doubt with the help of fellow members will confiscate all rabbits and then safely return you to carrot cottage for an eternal life time of rabbit free punishment.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> member number 2 - f**gs - I am coming to get you! once you have been restrained - member number 1 no doubt with the help of fellow members will confiscate all rabbits and then safely return you to carrot cottage for an eternal life time of rabbit free punishment.


MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I GET LILLY!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> member number 2 - f**gs - I am coming to get you! once you have been restrained - member number 1 no doubt with the help of fellow members will confiscate all rabbits and then safely return you to carrot cottage for an eternal life time of rabbit free punishment.


:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: nooooooooooooooooooo

and umber no you are not having my lou lou


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Frrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaggs!!!!! your naughty!!!!!!!

oooh, Chester needs a friend


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

I have broken the rules again i have been looking on the resuce websites and went to the bad bad bad place which is [email protected]


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

all members must resist the temptation of buying in said store! buy online instead!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

George is from [email protected] but I really couldn't resist him it was love at first sight. Plus I was struggling with things that had happened it seemed right at the time. Saying that bar Charlie every other rabbit I've had has been a rescue. I don't regret getting George he has the best personality and I wouldn't swap him for the world but I do feel bad at where he came from.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I can completely understand what your saying Kammie, I'm sure his brothers and sisters havnt got as good a home as him, and I dread to think of the breeding pen that his mum lives in. I wish they didnt keep them on display for the whole world to dribble over, with very little posters on correct rabbit care.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

this weeks confession.....

I went to my new nearest animal rescue
and I was completely gobsmacked by how many rabbits they have. 

At Woodside where I got George they had the rabbits and cats next to eachother so it wasnt like a room full of rabbits. 

I was also extremely disappointing to see so many dewlaps and obese rabbits. There was a lady feeding them and she was filling the bowels

They also had the biggest Flemish giant I had ever seen he had to weigh 2 stone easy, he had saggy bottom eye lids, is this a common genetic problem with Flems?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I also counted 4 beautiful chinchilla rabbits, all over weight but if any1 knows of any1 looking for 1 then they have some


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Lifelong addict here.
I admit can't fight it, I'm jello when it comes to bunnies and all your all buns are makin me weaker, got to go get my bunny fix with Coco now


----------

